# How long after having a litter should a bitch bleed for ?



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Wanted to ask everyone who has bred a litter

*How long after your bitch has had pups does she stop bleeding *

I have bred a few litter one last year and one 6 years ago

But i had 2 litters in july as most of you know from treacle and sophie

My bitches in the past have stopped bleeding around when the pups are 6 -8 wks old but sophie is still bleeding not alot but when she goes a wee there is always a little clumb of blood in it

She has been at my mums for a wk picked her up 2day and i thought it had stoped but my mum tells me she still has the blood (mum has concrete garden) so easyer to see than grass

So wanted to know

*How long after your bitch has had pups does she stop bleeding*


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

my bitch only bled for a couple of days after all her litters


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> my bitch only bled for a couple of days after all her litters


A few days WOW


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Yah, the longest I've seen a bitch bleed for was 2 weeks... 

My most recent (live) litter that I supervised bled for around 4 days, had incontinence issues for 2.5 weeks. I think it really depends on the bitch really.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Tegan bled for a week or 2 but never more.

I would take her to work and have her checked incase she has an infection.


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Molly bled for 8-9 weeks and was absolutely fine


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Tegan bled for a week or 2 but never more.
> 
> I would take her to work and have her checked incase she has an infection.


I was thinking of taking her in on mon so on your note that your girls dont bleed that long i will and also because of the wee in the day in the house could be something to do with it as i think it is only sophie that is and when she was at my mum this week she wee in the house on the dog beds a few times



Molly's Mum said:


> Molly bled for 8-9 weeks and was absolutely fine


Did you have her checked at all?
Or was you not worryed


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

my girl bled for quite a few weeks I was concerned, and took her to the vets, she told me to leave it another week or so and if it hadnt stopped to take her, back but as it happens she did stop, I think it was about 5 weeks in all.

Mo


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Our girl bled for about 10wks
We took her to the vet twice but both time all was well.

It never smelt or turned a funny colour. She was fine in herself but just had the odd blood spotting.

Take her for a once over just to be sure & put your mind at ease *


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> I was thinking of taking her in on mon so on your note that your girls dont bleed that long i will and also because of the wee in the day in the house could be something to do with it as i think it is only sophie that is and when she was at my mum this week she wee in the house on the dog beds a few times
> 
> Did you have her checked at all?
> Or was you not worryed


Yea I did get her checked but the vet said is was totally fine and it just stopped, think all dogs differ


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Storm pups will be 5 weeks on Monday and she is still bleeding. The vet said she could bleed for ages as she had a very large litter


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Our girl bled for about 10wks
> We took her to the vet twice but both time all was well.
> 
> It never smelt or turned a funny colour. She was fine in herself but just had the odd blood spotting.
> ...


Thats the same with my girl but will get her checked when i go to work


----------



## Jayzee (Aug 30, 2009)

Bambi bled for just over a week, still the occasional spot at the minute but they are days apart, so nothing to worry about, id get your girl checked just incase a little infection or someit. xxxx


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Hope all is well when you pop her to the vet.
But I would say as its not smelly/discoloured that your girl is just taking longer like mine did.
So hopefully will just put your mind at peace, these girls can be a worry *


----------

